# test kit



## tom g

i am gonna start my saltwater 5 gal tank today , question do i need a saltwater test kit , can i use my freshwater kit . i am gonna use live rock prob gonna head to nafb today to see what they have . any ideas or advice woudl be greatly appreciated . what kind of lights would be best for a 5 gal tank .thanks 
tom


----------



## UnderTheSea

You will definitely want to get yourself a few test kits for SW.


----------



## tom g

*ok*

what tst kits do i need and what would u recomend would appreciate any advice u can give 
thanks 
tom


----------



## UnderTheSea

Have a look at this.

Quote from Link.
"
Salinity 1.025-1.026 sg 
Calcium 400-480ppm 
Alkalinity 8-10dkh 
pH a low of 8.0 and a high of 8.5 this will vary during the day but at peak lighting you want it no higher than 8.5 or overnight, no lower than 8.0. 
Magnesium 1350 - 1450 ppm 
Nitrates 0-20ppm (Fish only tanks can be a little higher and SPS should be as low as possible. Mixed tanks are just fine in this range) 
Nitrites 0 (If you have nitrites you have a problem) 
Ammonia 0 (If you have any ammonia you have a problem) 
Phosphate .03 -.08 ppm (Lower in SPS tanks and a bit higher is fine in mixed but anything higher than .08 may lead to algae problems)
"

Have a look at the Hanna Digital Test kits now available.

Once you have an established tank you will begin to recognize issues with your wate quality and may not need to test as often.


----------



## Kweli

You should start with a kit that includes

PH
Alkalinity
Ammonia
Nitrite
and Nitrate

You will need to monitor these closely for a stable saltwater tank


If you start having issues you will need to move into calcium, phosphate tests.. but for now, stick to a kit that tests what i listed above


----------



## sig

"The Nitrogen Cycle:
The Nitrogen Cycle is when ammonia is converted to nitrite to nitrate to nitrogen gas and the gas bubbles out of your saltwater aquarium. The nitrogen cycle is most critical to test when starting your tank(new tank syndrome) or when you have a major problem with the tank that results in a lot of death to inhabitants."

*How can we have Nitrite in the tank when Ammonia level is 0?*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*kit*

thanks for the advice i will go get a kit today 
thanks , big als or would anyone else rec any other place 
thanks 
tom


----------



## sig

I got API test strips, yesterday. It fast (just put in the tank and see results), but it does not show ammonia.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Wat...s_5-In-1-Test-Strips_9544705_102.html?tc=fish

I think the next I will buy this one
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Wat...its_Ammonia-Mini-Lab_7690753_102.html?tc=fish

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rrobbiiee

I got the master saltwater test kit from API when I first started. Includes Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, and High-range PH.

Still has plenty of use left after the 6 or so years I've been doing this so I figure it's pretty good value 

This is the one that I have. Once your tank is done cycling definitely look into the more advanced test kits, I'd also recommend an iodine kit in addition to what was already mentioned.


----------



## Tbird

tom g said:


> thanks for the advice i will go get a kit today
> thanks , big als or would anyone else rec any other place
> thanks
> tom


Check out MOP's for the API kit. You missed out on the 10% though. I hear theirs is ok to start. There is a SW kit and a Reef kit.

Did you enter the contest?

They also have a refractometer for around $50.


----------



## sig

rrobbiiee said:


> Still has plenty of use left after the 6 or so years  I've been doing this so I figure it's pretty good value
> 
> .


It did not expire yet? Combine chemicals can not be trusted usually one year after expiration date

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rrobbiiee

Just looked and the actual bottles don't have an expiry date. Even if it did I would imagine it being similar to the expiry date on bottled water: there just for the principle....


----------



## gucci17

The API bottles should have almost like a serial # on each bottle. The last four digits are the manufacturing date. I don't remember which ones specifically but regents will expire 3-5 years from their manufacturing date. I can't say I know that for a fact but I personally would buy new ones after a few years. 

I do have a master kit that's expired but free to anyone that wants to use it.


----------



## Sunstar

water... I have an expiry date on a can of condensed milk that is about 100 years from now. If I still have it...


----------



## carmenh

>>>each reagent bottle has a Lot # printed on 
the bottle. The last four digits are the month and year of manufacture. 
Example: Lot # 28A0102. This is a pH reagent manufactured in January of 2002. 

Ammonia, High Range pH, Nitrate, and GH all last for three years. 
Nitrite and KH will last for four years. 
Freshwater pH and Salt Level test are good for 5 years.....<<<


----------



## sig

Not trying to highjack the tread, but should we test following if using RO water

pH: 
Alkalinity (hardness):
Calcium: 
phosphate

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## gucci17

sig said:


> Not trying to highjack the tread, but should we test following if using RO water
> 
> pH:
> Alkalinity (hardness):
> Calcium:
> phosphate


Yes, those should all be tested. Not in the RO water but the water from your tank.


----------



## sig

I posted question, but you guys did not see it

Sorry, I had problem with chemistry in the school.
How can we have Nitrite in the tank when Ammonia level is 0?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar

the nitrogen cycle is going constantly. as soon as ammonia is made bacteria turn it into nitrites then to nitrates. If there is ammonia found, ther eis m ore ammonia than the bacteria can handle. So if it remains 0 the ammonia is being taken care of as soon as it is made. the end result is always nitrogen.


----------



## Kweli

As someone else said.. a refractometer is highly recommended


----------



## Sunstar

I should get one of those... for christmas


----------



## sig

Sunstar said:


> the nitrogen cycle is going constantly. as soon as ammonia is made bacteria turn it into nitrites then to nitrates. If there is ammonia found, ther eis m ore ammonia than the bacteria can handle. So if it remains 0 the ammonia is being taken care of as soon as it is made. the end result is always nitrogen.


 

Thanks for reply. going to google now

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*kit*

saltwater tst kit at big als is 45.00,petsmart 34.99 
i have to take it back to big als ......bummers 
tom


----------



## sig

tom g said:


> saltwater tst kit at big als is 45.00,petsmart 34.99
> i have to take it back to big als ......bummers
> tom


Do not forget that with Petsmart online you are looking US prices. They do not have Canadian online

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rrobbiiee

Heh the Lot# on my kit is 26A1004. So if I was to get another kit and the test results from the new vs. old kit yielded the same results, would it be safe to say expiration doesn't matter?

I just hate needlessly replacing things because the manufacturer tells me too!


----------



## tom g

*kit*

i went to the store sig and actually compared the price
didnt go online


----------



## sig

tom g said:


> i went to the store sig and actually compared the price
> didnt go online


what kit did you get? I plan to buy. I do not like strips that I have
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*kit*

it was teh same one that big als sells . the bottle type with about six bottles and test tubes in there . i can go to the car and get the exact name if u like . but it is for saltwater , we missed the boxing day sale at 29 bucks . oh well. let me know if u want i will go to car and chk it 
tom


----------



## carmenh

That would be your call. I've always heard on forums and websites that outdated test kits are simply not reliable.

You may test and get a comparable reading at one level, but unless you are willing and able to test at multiple levels against reliable and standardized test solutions, I don't know that the initial test will mean anything. (I.E., if you test your water and both come up with 0 nitrates, that doesn't mean that they will both read the same at 30ppm, or 60ppm, or ???).

JMHO, I'm not rolling in money, but I'd sooner replace them than take a chance. I've got too much financially and emotionally invested in my tanks and livestock to risk it all for the sake of 30-40 bucks...



rrobbiiee said:


> Heh the Lot# on my kit is 26A1004. So if I was to get another kit and the test results from the new vs. old kit yielded the same results, would it be safe to say expiration doesn't matter?
> 
> I just hate needlessly replacing things because the manufacturer tells me too!


----------



## sig

tom g said:


> it was teh same one that big als sells . the bottle type with about six bottles and test tubes in there . i can go to the car and get the exact name if u like . but it is for saltwater , we missed the boxing day sale at 29 bucks . oh well. let me know if u want i will go to car and chk it
> tom


thanks Tom. If you can please let me know tomorrow, What is the name.
I spend amost 1500 during a boxing week in BA and sut did not buy a proper test kit. I have one which I got with the tank, but it is expired and do do not produce refills any more

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*kit*

it is an API kit salt water master test kit. sells for 45.00 .
they also had the kit for the corals , i belive the price was the same 
didn t see that at petsmart ,but was not aactually looking for it .i will look tommorow when i return mine at big als and go to petsmart.


----------



## sig

is it this one?
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Wat...ater-Master-Test-Kit_8396289_102.html?tc=fish

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

any experience with Seachem Ammonia Alert?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Wat...t-Kits_Ammonia-Alert_8055809_102.html?tc=fish

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*kit*

yes thats the one sig, and no to the other question


----------



## garfield

Went to SUM last week and found they have a Master Reef test kit for $40.


----------



## Tbird

MOPS
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/mastercombined-test-kits-c-1_19_141.html
Saltwater - $26.38
Reef - $33.11
F/W - $27.10


----------



## 50seven

Too bad you missed the sale at BA on the reef master and marine test kit. Both regular $50, on for $20...

Congrats on the new setup, Tom; read lots and don't be afraid to ask questions. Though a bigger tank would be easier to care for. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven

To answer Sig's question:

2 different types of bacteria break down the ammonia and nitrites.

Once the bacteria that breaks down the ammonia (into nitrites) gets established, there will of course be an increase in nitrites that it has just produced. If the nitrite-eating bacteria hasn't gotten established, then there will be a spike in nitrites even though the ammonia is at zero. 

Hope this answers the question...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig

I got API in Petsmart today. It was manufactured on January 2009. It is already 2 years old

Called to API and they closed already. Will call tomorrow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

I would return it to the store, I doubt API will want to get involved...


----------



## sig

I will call with hope to find a real numbers for the expiration. It could be difficult to return, because I opened package (but not the battles). 
The product itself does not have Expire date and manufacturing date doe not mean anything for the store- this could be the problem.

I will call API in the morning and post the answer, if I will get any

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

Petsmart will take just about anything back, but good idea to go in knowing for sure that you're right 



sig said:


> I will call with hope to find a real numbers for the expiration. It could be difficult to return, because I opened package (but not the battles).
> The product itself does not have Expire date and manufacturing date doe not mean anything for the store- this could be the problem.
> 
> I will call API in the morning and post the answer, if I will get any


----------



## tom g

*kit*

i just got mine today sig and the expiry date is 2010 . i got mine at the eglinton and warden location .ive taken things back to petsmart and they will give u no probs .


----------



## sig

tom g said:


> i just got mine today sig and the expiry date is 2010 . i got mine at the eglinton and warden location .ive taken things back to petsmart and they will give u no probs .


where did you find expiry date?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

tom g said:


> saltwater tst kit at big als is 45.00,petsmart 34.99
> i have to take it back to big als ......bummers
> tom


Cheaper is not always better

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*from API website*

Q: When do the tests in the kit expire?
A:

Each bottle of reagent has a Lot # printed on the bottle towards the top. The last four digits of this Lot # are the month and year of manufacture.

* Ammonia, nitrate, and high-range pH test reagents will last 3 years from the manufactured date.
* Nitrite test reagents will last 4 years from the manufactured date.
* Low-range pH test reagents will last 5 years from the manufactured date.

How long the test bottle lasts once it is opened depends on individual circumstances, but as a rule bottles should be discarded within 12 months of opening.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

